# MGMA Bell Curve Report



## ktress (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, Does anyone have access or can they tell me how I can obtain a copy of a MGMA Bell Curve Report? Thank you.


----------



## LindaEV (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't...but there is some data on Medicares' website....which you can calculate yourself...and I think it is also on Don Self's webite.


----------

